# Gaggia Pure Question



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

Simple one really has anyone had experience of using the Gaggia Pure Expresso and if so have they managed to get a good brew out of it ? I have had one for a year and struggled to get good shots, im hoping this is because I dont have a grinder and have to rely on pre ground from hasbean... Only thing is I dont want to splash out on a grinder I cant really afford only to be getting the same kind of shots..


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you using a tamper or the plastic one supplied?

Even a change to a decent tamper will pay dividends

You can pull nice shots from a Gaggia Pure and freshly ground will be better than pre-ground, even when it is good to start with


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

You must get a grinder. No one else will be able to get the right grind for your machine regardless of how good the beans are. In addition to which beans start losing their flavour and oils within 15 minutes of being ground. The Hasbean beans will certainly be better than the supermarket stuff but for espresso it's still not going to cut it. If you are serious about this a grinder is not a "nice to have" it is "essential"


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Before you acquire a grinder, what are the quantities of coffee you are using, and the time from brew switch on, crema loaded coffee appearing until the watery stuff appearing?


----------



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm only using about 300g per week 2/3 cups a day, more when friends are over. Brew times from switch on differs I've tried from 5 mins to 20 mins. With the best pre ground I'm getting, shot starts black for about 5 sec then crema for about 5 then downhill ! I'm also using crappy plastic tamper !


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I think Banish was referring to how much you put in the basket (weight) i.e. I put 15 grams in a basket before brewing. Just something to try... pour enough coffee in the basket without pressing it down and then level it off with a knife (you need to use enough that you have no gaps whatsoever) when I was using preground I did this I then also did a nutate style tamp (tamp down all the edges first by rotating the tamper) then finished off with a good strong tamp and polish in the middle making sure it is as level as possible. Blow any remaining loose grinds out into the sink or something. I still stand by my earlier comment that you're only really going to get good results when using a grinder but hope this helps in the mean time.

One other thing I found when using preground is the single basket is a waste of time. You've got a lot better chance pulling doubles. I could choke my Silvia using preground so I'm sure you will be able to improve matters.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

If you do not have a grinder you van buy a hand grinder or ask your local coffee shop to grind the beans for you


----------



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't doubt having a grinder must improve things, but I've just returned from coffee shop with fresh ground beans 20 mins old, brewed up, same old shot! Coffee seems to come out too quick ? Very little crema. Now if I have a coffee in the shop which uses same beans, very different shot, nice, plenty of crema. So why ? I think, with my limited knowledge that on my machine the shots are coming out too quick, so is this due to grind ? Tamping ? Machine ?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Often, if the shot comes out too quickly it's down to the grind not being fine enough. However, if the shop has ground the coffee to the same fineness as it is using on its own machines, this shouldn't be the problem. (You may, however, want to check with the shop that they are grinding it to the same standard - if you get pre-bought beans from a retail store, even the espresso grind is usually too coarse for good espresso - it could be that even this specialist shop has a somewhat coarser grind for retail sale).

If the grind is OK, then, assuming the machine is working correctly, it's probably down to doseage. If you haven't got a set of scales, try dosing until there's a little mountain of grinds above the rim of the basket, and tamp that. It's no good being parsimonious with the amount of coffee that you use!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree with vintage and recommend that you increase the amount of coffee grind you use and a hard tamp.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok what I'm learning lately is that the coffee is coming out too quick. It does indeed improve if I fill basket a little more and tamp harder. But it doesnt improve crema much, still the same old thin layer. My feeling is that a finer grind may help, even though it is quite fine already, its the only thing I can think of, that and a proper tamper and of course a grinder !


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A proper tamper will bring you instant results.

Don't underestimate the importance of this step. Get it wrong and you'll never pull a good shot even with the best machine, grinder, beans, water temp etc


----------



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

Well the tamper will be here any day now as will the grinder ! Hopefully I'm on my way !


----------

